# OK, so I had nothing better to do . . .



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Is it time for an admin to change the "header" on this forum? I assume we all know what "Atlas" and "Micro-trains" are, but I had to look up the others: "Life-Like" is a Wm. K. Walthers brand name for "downscale" models, "Graham Farish" is a part of Bachmann specializing in UK prototypes, and "Minitrix" is Marklin's brand name for their n-scale products; which seem to be European prototypes. Maybe it should be "Atlas, Bachmann, Micro-trains, and Kato"


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Vintage" header*



GNfan said:


> Is it time for an admin to change the "header" on this forum? I assume we all know what "Atlas" and "Micro-trains" are, but I had to look up the others: "Life-Like" is a Wm. K. Walthers brand name for "downscale" models, "Graham Farish" is a part of Bachmann specializing in UK prototypes, and "Minitrix" is Marklin's brand name for their n-scale products; which seem to be European prototypes. Maybe it should be "Atlas, Bachmann, Micro-trains, and Kato"


GNfan;

You're right. It is a bit dated. Minitrix did make US prototype locos and cars too. I still have some. For their time (1970s) they were pretty good locos, but nowhere near today's product. I think that at one time, these were all independent, and competing companies. I suspect Walthers and Bachman simply swallowed up their weaker competitors.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

